# Motocaddy problems



## eddie47 (Aug 11, 2019)

I bought a Motocaddy M5 trolley in March of this year. Since using it a handful of times the screen started misting. I have since had the screen renewed, but last week it started misting again. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

eddie47 said:



			I bought a Motocaddy M5 trolley in March of this year. Since using it a handful of times the screen started misting. I have since had the screen renewed, but last week it started misting again. Has anyone else had this problem.
		
Click to expand...

Warranty repair get it done again.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 15, 2019)

I have the S3 Pro and mine mists when subjected to rain, had it replaced and misted again over the weekend during rain but now out of warranty.

Seems the units aren't sealed well enough to me and the IP rating isn't up to scratch for adverse conditions.


----------

